# PHP Skript wird nicht mit highlights markiert(Eclipse)



## PhilippWu (14. Mrz 2022)

Hallo, ich habe ein kelines Problem mit Eclipse.
Leider wird in meinem Code nichts farbig markiert.
Kann mir einer sagen woran das liegt?
Vielen Dank
https://share-your-photo.com/b0ad5c5b9e


----------



## Robert Zenz (14. Mrz 2022)

Sieht ein biszchen so aus als wuerden die Dateien alle im Java Editor geoeffnet werden, du solltest da mal die Datei Zuordnungen in den Einstellungen pruefen (General -> Editor -> File Associations).


----------



## KonradN (14. Mrz 2022)

Evtl. wurde auch eine falsche Eclipse Version installiert bzw. das PDT nicht installiert?

@PhilippWu Hast Du Eclipse for PHP Developers installiert oder ein anderes Eclipse Paket?


----------



## PhilippWu (16. Mrz 2022)

Robert Zenz hat gesagt.:


> Sieht ein biszchen so aus als wuerden die Dateien alle im Java Editor geoeffnet werden, du solltest da mal die Datei Zuordnungen in den Einstellungen pruefen (General -> Editor -> File Associations).


Was muss ich denn da einstellen? Java Editor war drinnen :/


----------



## PhilippWu (16. Mrz 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Evtl. wurde auch eine falsche Eclipse Version installiert bzw. das PDT nicht installiert?
> 
> @PhilippWu Hast Du Eclipse for PHP Developers installiert oder ein anderes Eclipse Paket?


Ich habe eclipse for Developers installiert


----------



## Robert Zenz (16. Mrz 2022)

Vorzugsweise hast du Eclipse IDE for PHP Developers installiert wenn du PHP entwickeln willst (und nicht Java).


----------



## osion (31. Mrz 2022)

Schau mal hier: https://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/
Es gibt verschiedene packages für verschiedene Ansprüche.


----------

